# Bee on ladino



## nursebee (Sep 29, 2003)

Kind of tough with an amateur camera but this one can be seen. I do not make a surplus on this but it keeps the new hives at home off the sugar.


----------



## Jeffzhear (Dec 2, 2006)

Nice Picture, I missed the bee on my first look as I was scrolling down, but went back and found her...


----------

